# Temparment test



## Kira4589 (Jun 21, 2013)

What are they looking for during this?I'm looking into this sport, so I'm trying to educate myself as much as possible and I honestly have LOTS of question. But I figured,I would ask this one first!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Are you asking about the BH? Or the suitability evaluation?


----------



## Kira4589 (Jun 21, 2013)

Lol I have no idea. Which ever comes first,which I assume is the suitability??? Right??? I'm trying to figure all this out on my own and,there is so much info I'm not sure where to start so I figured I,should ask someone. Does,being,pure bred make a difference. My,current GSD is a mystery, 7 month old from a rescue. And I'm adopting from a breeder and in his pedigree it has,lots of,schutzhund. I posted a pic of my current pup, the other one,hasn't been born yet lol

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kira4589 (Jun 21, 2013)

I ask about pedigree,cause some,say yes, others say no, some say pure bred GSD...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

Where are you located? Find a club near you and go check it out. Both dogs can be evaluated for Schutzhund. Your current dog is more of a mystery but it should still be fun to check it out. He might be into it, he might not be into it.

BH is something that is trained for. Although its a temperament test of sorts...it does take some more difficult exercises that the dog can't really do naturally.

The first step would be to get the dog tested. Get someone experience to look at him work and react to certain situations. That will let you know if you should continue going on with that dog. Even if that dog can't do protection work, you can still do obedience, and if it has the drive for tracking you can do that. The testing process is pretty quick, its just to make sure the dog doesn't show much fear, is interested, and shows the proper drives for the work.


----------



## Kira4589 (Jun 21, 2013)

Cool! The one closest to me is in Milan Michigan.
Metro Detroit Schutzhund Club. I was planning on going out there to check it out soon, I contacted the guy that runs it, he said 'come on out!' I just have a habit of researching the heck Out of,everything I do lol and thanks! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## martemchik (Nov 23, 2010)

You really won't find a lot of in depth information about Schutzhund online or in books. You can get a lot of general information, but there is nothing like actually talking with people that do it and seeing it in action. It's very hard to explain online what the drive looks like that is necessary and what exactly the trainer or helper will be looking for out of your dog and it really does take someone seeing your dog work.

The truth is...the biggest thing isn't having the right dog. Its YOU having the dedication to train and keep going. Schutzhund takes a lot of time, and isn't just a one time a week training session. That's probably the biggest hurdle most people have, its dedicating a lot of your personal time to the training that your dog needs to succeed in the sport.


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

A dog does not need to be purebred, or a GSD, to do SchH at the club level. Registered purebred status is only required at some of the higher levels. Any dog with the suitable temperament is welcome to participate.

As far as the "temperament test" there are 2 different ones in a trial and I'm not sure which you are referring to. What is usually called the "temperament test" occurs at the beginning of the trial where the judge will have everyone participating get their dogs out and walk them around, and will also check ID (tattoo or microchip). They are looking for a dog who shows confidence and no aggression toward people or the other dogs. That's it.

The other "temperament test" would be the BH, which has 2 sections. There is an obedience portion that consists of on and off lead heeling, sit and down in motion, recall and finish and then a long down stay. Then there is the traffic test where the dog is exposed to people, dogs, bikers, joggers, cars and must remain sound and neutral. Dogs must pass the BH before going on to SchH/IPO titles. The details of what the BH entails, as well as the other titles, can be found by looking up the IPO rules (which are available online).

Now if by "temperament test" you mean an evaluation by a club/trainer to see if the dog is suitable for participating in SchH rather than the temperament tests in an actual trial, that will vary from club to club but usually involves seeing how the dog is around people and other dogs (similar to the temperament test before a trial) and then also testing the dogs food, prey, and possibly defense drive to see if the dog has the temperament traits necessary to participate in SchH.


----------



## Kira4589 (Jun 21, 2013)

The actual work that a lot of people in the forums are saying isn't a huge issue. I usually spend at least 2 hours a day just dedicated to her. Anything from play, rollerblading, training or just bonding... right now we are just finishing up with the canine good citizen thingy. But I'm looking for more. That's when I stumbled,on to schutzhund... I know she is,getting bored... and getting bored. And from what I have read,and seen on YouTube I think she has what it takes
But when you said about the different drives, she does have a prey drive... darn squirrels.... which I have been working on that with her. My goal is to have her leave them alone and unless I say it's,ok... but that's the only thing I'm really having any issues with her. Do you think her prey drive would be a problem?

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kira4589 (Jun 21, 2013)

And honestly I think the prey drive was kinda my fault she never used to chase squirrels until I worked with her and one of those flirt poles

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

Actually, for SchH training (and many other types of competitive training) you WANT prey drive. So that it is there is a good thing for SchH. Certainly not a problem. The only problem would potentially be if it has been too inhibited due to, for example, attempts to curb squirrel chasing.

The only way to know if she has what it takes is to visit a club and have her evaluated.


----------



## Kira4589 (Jun 21, 2013)

Cool! I will do that. Thanks everyone for your help

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

Actual prey drive and crittering are two very different things, just a head up. bust if you say your pup likes playing with the flirt pole then its not a problem for you.

My CSV won't chase a rag or a ball if his life depended on it, or if super excited... then he will play for about 3 seconds at max. Though I am minus 3 chickens since a couple of weeks because I got overconfident and let him unattended with the chicks loose for a few minutes, since he had been looking safe around them for a while. Of course it was my fault for asking too much from a 6 months old pup, let alone a wolfdog one.


----------



## newtexas (Oct 22, 2013)

Some breeders talk about a temperament test for puppies at 5 to seven weeks, is this what you are referring to.


----------



## Kira4589 (Jun 21, 2013)

Lol no... my pup is 7 month's.. but that is good to know for my next pup I'm getting!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Kira, what breeder are you getting your puppy from? Does the breeder train in IPO? Having two fairly young dogs at the same time will be a challenge, unless you are waiting a year or so for the next one!


----------



## Kira4589 (Jun 21, 2013)

I won't get the other puppy til March (she send them home between 8 and 9 week) s so my current one should be at a year old.
My current girl isn't from a breeder. I actually stumbled across her at 6 weeks old from a rescue. The Newer puppy I'm getting from a breeder I'm very comfortable with. Techincally she is just a small hobby breeder but I have interrogated her pretty thoroughly and actually I really have gotten close with her. She personally doesn't do IPO with her dog's. I don't think... but I have inquired with her about schutzhund, and I know one of her dog's just got sent off to do,training. But she does have 2 from Kreative Kennels. She taught me how to read a pedigree and some websites I can look at so I actually ended up picking one of those litters
He is on the pedigree data base

This one!!!
http://www.pedigreedatabase.com/breeding.result?father=1335448&mother=1846339


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kira4589 (Jun 21, 2013)

And I just realized your from Wildhaus kennels right?
I loved your site and everything you had to offer but you were a little out of my price range >.< 
But I do wanna say you have beautiful dogs  and honestly was my second choice. 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kira4589 (Jun 21, 2013)

Well, instead,of,assuming,I,should have asked. Cause I read your profile thingy and it said Wildhaus.... and My brain went" Hey! I know that one!!!" So.... if I'm mistaken... I do apologize, I was trying to delete my post so I don't look like an idiot... but my phone won't let me...

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kira4589 (Jun 21, 2013)

Snsgermanshepherds 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kira4589 (Jun 21, 2013)

Grayling area.. I'm from Dearborn heights. And I scouted out a couple places... one in Bay city, roscommon, you guys.... and she was in my price range so I have been talking to her since,February 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kira4589 (Jun 21, 2013)

The other factor in my decision (aside from my budget) was Wildhaus was more geared toward the working homes.. and at the time I didn't think I would fit the type of family you guys were looking for. Until jazz fell into my life and I've just been working with her in getting her canine good citizen And I want to do,more that's why I'm looking in to Schutzhund. I've been wanting another shepherd because my life has just always had 2~3 dogs in it... my schutzhund idea,is recent,that's why I'm gathering,info 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

